# Considering Orijen LB Puppy Food



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

I've been reading up since before I got my pup about different foods and so on. I considered doing a raw diet, but there isn't any butchers around here that I know of and I expect my grocers are expensive. Nevertheless, I want to give him the best despite the fact he doesn't mind the crap the breeder had him on (Purina Puppy Chow Soft and Crunchy). He'll be 8 weeks old tomorrow and is about 15 pounds. He doesn't seem too fat or too skinny. I've read great things about Orijen in general, but the whole high percentage of protein worries me. I went to the Orijen site and they address it in their first FAQ



> Quote:Q | Protein Content
> 
> A |
> As there are so many myths circulating about high protein diets, this is probably one of the most commonly asked questions received at our customer service. Countless studies published over the last 15 years have roundly debunked the high protein myth (often fueled by the multinational and marketing companies that still produce low-protein, grain-based foods).
> ...


I read through as much of that stuff as I could handle.. googled a good bit.. browsed recent topics here and so on.

So is it the best or going to be problematic? I was planning to slowly mix it in with his current food to prevent stool issues, but I don't want to make him grow too fast.. 

Does anyone have any personal experience using this food with their pups? Knowing that there are some adult GSDs out there who ate it and haven't had a problem would be nice to hear instead of "he said" "she said" stuff. I just want to best for my pup and this stuff looks pretty good to me. Of course the price is high, but my pup deserves the best even if doesn't mind the other stuff. I'm not sure how much weight he should be gaining and how many times he should poop, but he has gained about 4 pounds in the last 2 weeks and since being here he goes about 1-2 times a day and it appears to be semi-solid/formed mush >_>
(Thank god for Pooper Scoopers)

All advice and testimonies are welcome and appreciated!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

My 9 month old has been on it for many months. So far so good. The vet is happy with his weight and slow growth. If I did overfeed, stools got loose but otherwise it well liked and tolerated.

I do give some raw meals too with Honest Kitchen and raw meat.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Many of us have or are using it, and it seems to be widely believed to be one of if not THE highest quality kibble you can buy.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

I believe Orijen is a good choice and tried it but my picky boy turned his nose up at it.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Sage has been on it for months and doing fantastic.

before spending a fortune on a small bag I would buy a couple trial bags usually around $3 to make sure your pup likes it.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

it is designed for the slow growth a gsd puppy needs. raw fed puppies likely eat an even higher protein diet on a dry matter basis. just avoid overfeeding and keep your puppy lean. my girl spent most of her puppyhood eating Orijen Puppy Large and gives it 4 paws up.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

I believe Orijen LBP is hands down the best kibble on the market for a GSD pup.. I have 2 GSD's both were fed Orijen LBP formula till a year in age then swtiched to the Adult formula. Both are in excellent health never had a single problem with Orijen One is 3 years old the other is 18 months old.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

sagelfn said:


> Sage has been on it for months and doing fantastic.
> 
> before spending a fortune on a small bag I would buy a couple trial bags usually around $3 to make sure your pup likes it.


Where do you get the small bags? Only one store around here carries it around here and he has to special order in the puppy for me.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

*Orijen Trial*

Our store had some small trial bags once. They didn't continue to carry them though.


----------



## lar07 (Dec 10, 2007)

roxy84 said:


> it is designed for the slow growth a gsd puppy needs. raw fed puppies likely eat an even higher protein diet on a dry matter basis. just avoid overfeeding and keep your puppy lean. my girl spent most of her puppyhood eating Orijen Puppy Large and gives it 4 paws up.


A raw diet would not have as much protein content as a concentrated kibble because a large percentage of the diet is water.


----------



## jjones22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Where does one find this food? Petsmart? Petco?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

James, I have not seen it at Petco or PetSmart. Usually it's available at smaller independent stores rather than chains, but I don't know about your area. You can go on the Orijen website and do a search to find out what stores carry it near you.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

lar07 said:


> A raw diet would not have as much protein content as a concentrated kibble because a large percentage of the diet is water.


the protein percentage in a piece of chicken may only be 16%-18%, but that piece of meat is somewhere around 65% water, and that water makes up a great deal of that chickens weight. the only way to truly compare percentage of protein on a raw diet vs kibble is to do it on a dry matter basis. the water has no nutritional value. a raw fed dog will not need to drink as much water as a kibble fed dog.

if i took a days worth of kibble, then added all the water a dog drinks during the day, then figured out what percentage of that mixture (by weight, as it would be done with a piece of chicken) would be protein, it would drop dramatically.

if im not making any sense, someone please feel free to correct me.


----------



## jjones22 (Jan 25, 2010)

cool Thanks, found a bunch of stores in my area


----------



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

I began adding some Orijen Puppy Food to his old kibble today. It seems he likes it which is a good sign. Now I just pray his stomach agrees with it and the food change can go well.


----------



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

One thing though.. they didn't have the Large Breed Pup food and the lady who worked there said they don't order it in because the difference is minimal. I looked it up and it seems to be 75% Protein 25% Vegetable vs 70% Protein and 30% Vegetable.. will this be okay or should I plan on ordering the LBP food?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Orijen recommends that you feed their LB puppy formual to the LB pup rather than the adult. The formulations are different according to the company.


----------



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry I don't think I was clear .. I have their Puppy Food, but not their Large Breed Puppy Food.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

Blitz1203 said:


> Sorry I don't think I was clear .. I have their Puppy Food, but not their Large Breed Puppy Food.


 
2 of the main differences are the Puppy has a higher fat content at 20% and 480 calories/cup, whereas the Puppy Large has 16% fat and 450 calories/cup

the Puppy is designed for breeds that are not large, where unlike with a large breed pup, faster growth is not discouraged.

Personally, id stay away from the Puppy because of the higher fat content. if you cant get the Puppy Large formula, then id feed the Adult formula, which is very nearly identical to the Puppy Large and has the lower fat content as well as appropriate Ca levels.


----------



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

Do you think I could finish off the bag I have (Medium sized) without any problems? Since I'll have to order the LBP and I can't take this stuff back now that its open and being eaten 

Also will changing over from it to the LBP be an easy change over or will I have to gradually mixed more in with it and so on?


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

I took my open bag of Orijen back yesterday,after a visit to the vet.She told me that Origen has a great sales pitch about what it does,but hasn't any research,or proof to back it's claims.She told me,there are many small companies starting up and if they put a new spin on the product they can make a killing on the market without any science or proof,because they realize we will do whatever it takes to do the best for our dogs.She told me to focus on well tested foods,usually from the larger established companies who have the money to analyze their products in labs. Kinda made sense to me.We want the best for our pets...just remember marketing today considers this an ace up their sleeves....maybe just something to remember,or think about when we find ourselves at a brick wall so to speak with the feeding problems we are having with our puppies.My new puppy has given me all sorts of stress when it comes to feeding.I know I spoiled him and caused this problem(only speaking of myself now).Some feeding issues should be brought to a vet's attention,to see if the puppy is healthy,before your mind starts reeling as mine did until yesterday. If the puppy is healthy....it's not gonna starve itself so relax and teach it what you need, to have it fit in to your lifestyle.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

But there is about a 96.8% chance your vet knows nothing about Nutrition. There is plenty of testing on all of the higher quality foods, why would the vet say there isn't? They probably recommended you Science Diet too huh?


Edit: My pup is on Orijen and other than the RAW food, he hasn't gone crazy over any other food I've given him.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Eukanuba is probably one of the most "tested" and researched foods on the market. 
I still can't bring myself to feed it.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

jay d said:


> I took my open bag of Orijen back yesterday,after a visit to the vet.She told me that Origen has a great sales pitch about what it does,but hasn't any research,or proof to back it's claims..


no offense to you personally, but your vet is full of crap. print out the white paper on the orijen website and give it to your vet to read. it will probably amount to 30 more pages of legitimate information on dog nutrition than what they ever read in veterinary school.

Orijen dog food does just what it claims (of course it cant be perfect for every dog). there are hundred on this board alone who would testify to that.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I enjoyed reading this information..


Focusing On Protein - Nutrition Related - ThePetCenter.com - The Internet Animal Hospital


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

jay d said:


> .She told me to focus on well tested foods,usually from the larger established companies who have the money to analyze their products in labs. Kinda made sense to me.We want the best for our pets...just remember marketing today considers this an ace up their sleeves.....


this vet apparantly has no knowledge about how companies like Orijen, Natura, Wellness, and others actually use up to date research to produce a higher quality product. i doubt if that vet even has much knowledge at all about companies other than the huge conglomerate owned "established" companies.

that is hilarious, because many of the bigger, older companies know what the research says about high quality protein, yet they continue to pump out garbage with little meat content. it is PRECISELY THOSE HUGE, OLD COMPANIES who are marketing to the uneducated and spend far more of their money on ADVERTISING RATHER THAN QUALITY INGREDIENTS.

the makers of the crappiest foods are some of the biggest marketers on the planet-Purina, Hills, Iams....you get the picture. when you buy grocery store brands, you are paying for advertising...well, you are also paying for lots of cheap grains and corn as well.


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

ch3ckpo1nt said:


> But there is about a 96.8% chance your vet knows nothing about Nutrition. There is plenty of testing on all of the higher quality foods, why would the vet say there isn't? They probably recommended you Science Diet too huh?
> 
> 
> Edit: My pup is on Orijen and other than the RAW food, he hasn't gone crazy over any other food I've given him.


I'm glad it's working for you....my dog walked away from it,I am not saying my vet is the end all,when it comes to dog food.I am just saying keep an eye out for new foods that promise the world,that's all. Alot of people stress out about finding the ultimate food....myself included,until now.I've spent hundreds of dollars on wet and dry foods trying to make my dog accept a food consistently and am tired of jumping through hoops with this"fantastic food"or that one.When I see people getting upset about it like I have,I feel bad for them.When it comes right down to it,if the dog is hungry ,it will eat what you put down for it,sooner or later. If this sounds like a rant it wasn't meant to .maybe just some pent up stress from these last few months of dealing with puppy foods out there.
Oh yeah....Science diet....:nono:


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

once you have been on this site long enough, you will learn that the reality is that a vast majority of vets know very little regarding nutrition and spend very little of their time in veterinary school on nutrition. Hills is very active in indoctrinating veterinary students with seminars and provide several perks to vet students. (thus the proliferation of vets who sell Science Diet, one of the crappiest foods on the market--and yes, this is one of the big, established companies your vet is talking about)


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

My dog is doing great on Orijen LBP. He is so soft and play full all the time. But i'll tell ya, he just loves the taste of the red, but he isn't quite old enough so he only gets a little. He also loves the taste of duck so I rotate Taste of the Wild-Wetlands with Fromms Duck. But at least half his meal(I feed twice daily) is Orijen LBP.


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

roxy84 said:


> once you have been on this site long enough, you will learn that the reality is that a vast majority of vets know very little regarding nutrition and spend very little of their time in veterinary school on nutrition. Hills is very active in indoctrinating veterinary students with seminars and provide several perks to vet students. (thus the proliferation of vets who sell Science Diet, one of the crappiest foods on the market--and yes, this is one of the big, established companies your vet is talking about)


 Thanks,Derek....Exactly how long should I be on this site ,before I should voice my concerns or opinions on what I have been through? After all it's just another "testimonial" like the ones I read here all the time.


----------



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

My vet said Science Diet as well.. said they're the only ones who use the same ingredients over and over whereas everyone else buys whats cheapest.. I laughed and shook my head as I heard of similar things from vets. I went next door to the local pet supply. I asked the lady and she seemed to have a decent idea. She explained what was wrong with the more commercial of brands and showed me the differences. The only thing I'm unsure of that she told me is that the difference between Orijen Puppy and Orijen LBP are minimal. I got him the regular puppy and he likes it... seems to have more energy despite the fact I'm only mixing in a little at a time. I'm really hoping that I can at least finish off the bag as it is expensive.. looking for more opinions on the matter..

Anyone?

Also..
Jay, I've had other dogs in the past and fed them commercial vet recommended foods and I've seen the side effects. Eukanuba isn't bad, but a simple skim of the ingredients and the price tag in comparison to Orijen and other premium foods and you'll most likely see things differently. If you don't.. you don't.. it is your dog. I want to see my pup have the best and be the best it can be. I'm doing research and asking for the opinions of other GSD owners so that I can do that. That is the great thing about this forum


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

jay d said:


> Thanks,Derek....Exactly how long should I be on this site ,before I should voice my concerns or opinions on what I have been through? After all it's just another "testimonial" like the ones I read here all the time.


it was a testimonial about the attitude that your vet, along with too many other vets, has toward foods that havent taken the time to become educated on. it appeared by the tone of your writing that you put credence into his/her statements. if i mistread the tone of your comments, then i apologize.

for the record, i never said anyone should be on here any particular amount of time before voicing concerns/opinions/advice. i am sure there are lots of newer members that are far more knowledgeable than me on many subjects.

maybe ive been on here too long and i am used to most members (with a rare exception--ie the rare vet who has taken it upon themselves to become knowledgeable about nutrition) dismissing the vets ramblings in regard to nutrition.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

jay d said:


> I'm glad it's working for you....my dog walked away from it,I am not saying my vet is the end all,when it comes to dog food.I am just saying keep an eye out for new foods that promise the world,that's all. Alot of people stress out about finding the ultimate food....myself included,until now.I've spent hundreds of dollars on wet and dry foods trying to make my dog accept a food consistently and am tired of jumping through hoops with this"fantastic food"or that one.When I see people getting upset about it like I have,I feel bad for them.When it comes right down to it,if the dog is hungry ,it will eat what you put down for it,sooner or later. If this sounds like a rant it wasn't meant to .maybe just some pent up stress from these last few months of dealing with puppy foods out there.
> Oh yeah....Science diet....:nono:


Thats kind of a contradiction. One glance of the ingredients on both your food and Orijen, you would obviously select Orijen. I'm not saying everyone should feed that, but there are far more quality pet foods than what Petsmart sells. 

Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble

Very good information, and the only thing I noticed thats a bit old on the research, is the high protein for pups. Go read the ingredients in all of the foods you can think of.


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

roxy84 said:


> . if i mistread the tone of your comments, then i apologize.
> 
> Maybe I should do a little more reading over what I write It was getting long,and I didn't want it to turn into a novel,and I never meant it to sound like my vet knows all.Just that I was offered a view that I found interesting.I accept everything all of you have to say,also....I just feel sad when I see people stressed out,wondering about what they are going to do with a 60 to 70 dollar bag of dog food,when they are told they bought the wrong one.Thank you for your patience Derek. Oh ,by the way! My vet hates Science Diet:rofl: Take care.....Jay


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

jay d said:


> roxy84 said:
> 
> 
> > . if i mistread the tone of your comments, then i apologize.
> ...


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

ch3ckpo1nt said:


> Thats kind of a contradiction. One glance of the ingredients on both your food and Orijen, you would obviously select Orijen. I'm not saying everyone should feed that, but there are far more quality pet foods than what Petsmart sells.
> 
> Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble
> 
> Very good information, and the only thing I noticed thats a bit old on the research, is the high protein for pups. Go read the ingredients in all of the foods you can think of.


Yeah,your right about the way it sounded. But remember,I did try to do the best by buying Orijen in the first place.Maybe I should have made my dog eat it instead of stressing out,and going to see If there was something wrong with the dog,and going to the vet. My food{medi-cal by royal canin) has alot of grain.It costs 80 dollars a bag,so it's not like I'm trying to skimp. If the 67 dollar bag of Origen would have been eaten I would have been very happy.After the vet visit I went and picked up a bag of royal canin L B puppy food( 66 dollars) ,and while I drove home I tried to analyze all that took place that day. I saw that I had been running in circles spending nothing but money,and not accomplishing much!So I vowed that this food will have to be the one.....I hope when I try to choose an adult food,I won't be laughed off this forum for asking what you people would suggest.


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

I hope all goes well for you,and feel sad when I read about you being worried about an open bag of expensive food that you think is not right for your puppy. I am not going to suggest anything in the way of a brand,only that,if you can't trade that bag for the other one that you were told is more adequate,then it won't hurt your puppy to eat this bag.Just leave a little for the transition. Sure would like to see some pictures!!!!!


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

I didn't mean to sound so pushy over Orijen, it is only an opinion, my apologies. We all just want whats best for our dogs, and being on this forum proves that you are trying just as much as others. Good luck with everything!


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

ch3ckpo1nt said:


> . Good luck with everything!


I learn something every time I visit you people here...I am thankful for your opinions,don't say sorry for what you feel is right,and know is working for you. Thanks for your patience. Jay


----------

